# Gr Mix 1 Yr Old



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww He looks like one happy go lucky pupper 

Will start with the usual ohio rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Thanks so much for emlg. the rescues in Ohio.
My Aunt Broke her Wrist-just got home from the hsptl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for this sweet boy-so happy, so young!!

Trumbull is a BAD SHELTER!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

what an adorable boy and my heart breaks. This hits close to home. Our Honey , a golden mix, was OHE HOUR FROM BEING GASSED IN THE COUNTY POUND WHEN THE LITTLE LOCAL ALL BREED RESCUE SNATCHED HER--AND WE ADOPTED HER. Every time I look into the face of our precious, loving girl I cant' help but wonder how anyone could possible stick her in a chamber, turn on the gas and kill her...oir any dog for tht matter. Ihope someone can come thru for this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heartbroken*

They all break my heart. Some days I say I'm not going to look for the Urgent Dogs, but then I have to.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Gosh, I wish I could help, but Charlie is in such bad shape the last 2 days, I'm afraid we have to let him go soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

Oh I am so sorry for you and Charlie.

How old is he?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi:
> 
> Oh I am so sorry for you and Charlie.
> 
> How old is he?


He is almost 14 years old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi

Prayers for you and Charlie.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nobody has rescued this boy*

Nobody has rescued this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News..*

Great News!!!

I read on Petfinder that this beautiful boy with the BIG SMILE WAS ADOPTED!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow -- I am so relieved to hear that!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad, he's a cutie


----------

